
A Sysadmin's Unixersal Translator - dvfjsdhgfv
http://bhami.com/rosetta.html
======
dang
A thread from 2017:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15180581](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15180581)

2015:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9284655](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9284655)

(Links for the curious. Reposts are ok after a year or so.)

------
t0astbread
I didn't know xmessage existed but I found it's quite a nice tool for filling
your screen with windows that follow your mouse cursor with minimal effort.

------
acquacow
Aww, no column for powershell on windows =)

------
wbl
Missing non-Unix OS like VMS.

~~~
inportb
Wouldn't non-Unix be out of scope for a Unixersal project?

~~~
wbl
Oh I missed the pun.

------
branzo
oh, wow!

